# gov't magazine 10-94 stamp



## Highlander1911 (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm sure the dealer would not have sold me something unlawful, yet the 2 mags that came with the P2000 say restricted gov't use only 10-94. I assume this means the Clinton-era gun laws but was looking for details. Did a search here and it didn't net much info. Like I said I'm not as worried as I am curious. Thanks in advance.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I am not a lawyer, nor do I know where you live, so you must check with the police or a local lawyer for an accurate legal answer; but, unless you live in a state or locality which has restrictions based on the old (now expired) Federal Assault Weapons Ban (AWB), then those mag markings should have no affect on you.


----------

